# Mobile base for hybrid table saw



## Woodtwerker (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello all,

I have seen quite a few topics on the mobile base idea, but I'm looking for the one in particular. I have a steel city hybrid saw with extension table. I want the mobile base to make it easier to move around but also cause I like the little extra storage it provides for my small garage. I looked at all the metal ones you can buy, and read the mixed reviews and I am not really interested in dropping $250+ on a base. I saw the one in the picture on Pinterest but it had no directions or write up or anything. My main concern is what is used to support the base and that big chunk of weight(405lbs)? I've seen angle iron, but how is that fastened to a 2×4.

If there is anything I missed please let me know or maybe I missed one that I could purchase.

Thanks in advance


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

I built a mobile base for my saw. Being a contractor's saw, it's not as heavy as yours. My construction is similar to above.

The problem is that you don't want to add too much height, which makes the design a bit more difficult.

I would consider a plywood frame supporting box angle iron cross pieces that go under (or attach to the side of the saw cabinent) with bolts on either side of each supporting plywood member with another box angle iron across the top of the plywood member.

Angle iron isn't cheap, so you could end up spending at least half the price of a commercial base.

If that's not clear, I could sketch it out for you.


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

I would be concerned about the table height in the pic you posted. The design above adds the wheel size and the thickness of the plywood base to the overall height (my guess wouldl be about 5"). Depending on your height you might find the table too high.

My saw sits on the floor, table is 35" above finished floor. At 5'11" I find that to be a comfortable working height.

The design in this link has an offset of the wheels so that the table height is not raised much. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/17366

I don't think you have to use steel, wood will support that weight if designed correctly. Steel would be smaller though.


----------



## Woodtwerker (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for the responses

Whope: I think you bring up a good point about weight, I will probably ask for a sketch, but I am going to try to contact the guy in the link that was provided to get his ideas first

Joey: Thanks for the link, you bring up a great idea about height, I thought about it, but blew it off. Thanks for spot checking me. I will contact that postee to pic his brain.

Thanks all, I will post when I get more info for future Jocks


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

here is my mobile base that I made a couple of weeks ago for a very similar saw as yours. Mine is a Delta 36-714

It's made of 2×6 that I had home and costed me approx $30 of bolts and nuts and steel angle (I got it at a metal shop, way cheaper than the big box store).

I bolted the angle iron on the frame (made with finger joints). The thing is rock solid.



















Since then I added more weight on the base, router table extension, ... and it's still very solid.

hope it helps


----------



## Woodtwerker (Sep 19, 2015)

lepelerin,

Great looking base. I appreciate the pictures very helpful. As I was looking at them at work, a coworker walked by and said that looks cool. I said yeah I want to build one but would really like to weld a lip for it…. He said "o I can do that".


----------

